# Looking for plans for a bag target stand with roof



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been shooting bag targets for several years and keep replacing them because I end up leaving them out in the weather all winter. I am now planning on building a small shelter for at least 2 large bags that will protect them from the weather while allowing me to shoot whenever I want. Any pictures, plans or ideas you would like to share wold be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Rubbermaid shed and some eyebolts. Close it all up when you're done. Could even store a bow hanger in there too if you use one. $103 and free shipping with prime. Or just a 4x4 post frame with corrugated roofing. This would only provide overhead protection though.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice DIY option


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Another one here
http://forums.bowhunting.com/bowhun...-building-my-target-stand-thanks-greg-mo.html


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

IrregularPulse said:


> Nice DIY option
> View attachment 1892288


Great ideas so far! I am leaning more towards the fully inclosed idea. Just have to figure a way to keep the yellow jackets from moving in!


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Something I drew up today at work. 2 doors on the front and vents all around to keep the bag targets dried out. Holds 2 - 28"X28" Hurricane bag targets.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Another view with the doors open to shoot.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks good man. Id be intereseted to see it built.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

post the pics when you finish it ... I like the plans


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Still looking for more ideas, but plan to start building something as soon as the ground thaws to where I don't need dynamite.


----------



## rsitzejr (Sep 29, 2013)

I wouldn't want it in the ground, even with pressure treated wood in concrete it will start rotting, especially with today's pressure treated wood. I would just put a foot on either side and let it sit on the ground. You'll be able to move it if needed also. Just my opinion.


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

i had some scrap decking laying around so i through this together real quick, all that is i left is to put the plywood and shingles that i have leftover from another project on it. It is stong enough to hold a bag target and still light enough to move around.


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone else have any ideas or pictures to pass along??


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

littleredgto said:


> Anyone else have any ideas or pictures to pass along??


 This is what i built and put a piece of tin for the roof


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

bowabuk said:


> This is what i built and put a piece of tin for the roof


What is your target filling?


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is a pic of my rag target I built to leave outside.


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Gcs13 said:


> Here is a pic of my rag target I built to leave outside.


That looks great. What did you make the face out of?


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

littleredgto said:


> That looks great. What did you make the face out of?


The fir layer that you can't see is of silt fence material. The outer layer is indoor/outdoor carpet.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Gcs13 said:


> The fir layer that you can't see is of silt fence material. The outer layer is indoor/outdoor carpet.


Does the outer layer indoor/outdoor Carpet leave any residue on the arrows? Looks great


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Blacktailbustr said:


> Does the outer layer indoor/outdoor Carpet leave any residue on the arrows? Looks great


No. It works great


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

You can build one similar to my old target setup







or you can go with my new setup and build 3×3 thirdhandman targets and simply slide a grill cover over it. Will last forever.


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

I am amazed at the creativity of some people. I just have to copy! LOL Keep them coming and we can all figure out something that works for us.


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is mine sitting on blocks to keep it off the ground .


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

Very easy


----------



## deebright (Sep 28, 2011)

Putting 2 wheels on 1 side and having it be somewhat portable would be a good idea.


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> You can build one similar to my old target setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a horse stall mat that you rare using as a back stop


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

deerjitsu said:


> Is that a horse stall mat that you rare using as a back stop


Yes 3/4" horse stall mat from rural king. Less then 50.00 for a 4×6


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Any more?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

For his Eagle Scout project, my son built eight stands like this for our club's range.


----------



## BSPhipps (Jul 19, 2014)

akgator said:


> For his Eagle Scout project, my son built eight stands like this for our club's range.


Got a materials list for this? Total cost?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## carpe_diem (Feb 19, 2012)

4x6 upright green treated, 2x4 green treated frame. Tin roof. Less than $100 in materials for stand. Less than $100 for target. I keep target covered with a target tarp available off the web.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I've posted this before. But as long as people keep askin'........................ ................


----------



## Toadkiller (Dec 31, 2012)

Built this last weekend:


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a nice hillside behind the house, and room for up to a 40 yard shot, but it's uneven ground. So I build mine in to fit the lay of the land.









I started with some landscape timbers (way cheaper than 4x4's, and still very stout.) Dug two in for the front posts, and one for the middle back. Framed the top in with 2x4's as needed. Added a piece of plywood on top, covered with a big hunk of rolled roofing.









The weather here comes from the behind the target, so I just overhung the roof in front by about 8 inches, and and used the main beam between the two uprights to hang the bags.

In the back corner, the land slopes up so much that it wasn't worth trying to dig in another post. But I extended one out to meet the hillside (and support the roof), then drilled it and drove a piece of rebar down in to anchor it. It's surprisingly sturdy!









I figure I'll get 10 years out of it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tote: You certainly did a nice job. Love the lighted walkway and the choice of music.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

not sure if you want it forever or not but I did .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3767473


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Took me an hour and a half today.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

littleredgto said:


> View attachment 1893012
> 
> 
> Something I drew up today at work. 2 doors on the front and vents all around to keep the bag targets dried out. Holds 2 - 28"X28" Hurricane bag targets.
> ...


This design looks pretty darn good. If you are concerned about bees I wouldn't put vents in. If closed in as shown, targets should stay dry. A couple solar lights on the front of the roof and bow hangers on the side might be nice.


----------



## texan4ut (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is mine. Still need to hang the horse stall mat. That mat is heavy like wrestling a dead fat man LOL Going to get my neighbor to help me tomorrow.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## racksackssales (Apr 15, 2016)

Economical DIY Archery Target – Pacific Northwest Bowhunting.


----------



## Deadeye93 (Apr 29, 2016)

These are awesome


----------



## DonJuan14 (Feb 15, 2016)

These are some great ideas!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

WMA HUNTER said:


> Here is mine sitting on blocks to keep it off the ground .


A little bit of sheet siding on three sides, and this is more like I've had in mind


----------



## Jbarrow (Oct 6, 2014)

This is my third hand target stand. It has a set of wheels that makes it portable.


----------



## EMK (Jan 21, 2007)

tote said:


> I've posted this before. But as long as people keep askin'........................ ................


Very impressive setup!!! Need to build this myself.


----------



## Orian (Jun 26, 2011)

Tote inspired me on the shed, Thirdhand on the target, thank you both.
Still working on it but it's coming along, appox $180.00 to $200.00 invested so far.

Front open








Front closed








PVC tarp axle has a drain flange for a crank handle


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

* 
Here is the target shed I built for my Morrell M48 target.
**The black square metal unit is the holder for paper tuning. It swivels out in front of the target and is adjustable both higher and lower.*


----------



## dan.cass.73 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice setup

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks I have it marked out to 100 yards.


----------



## e35shooter (Mar 26, 2018)

At our club we got some LARGE corrugated plastic drain pipe from an industrial pipe company in our area. It was ends from a custom order, around 42" in diameter and about 24" wide. We used screwed large hooks on top to hang the bags in the pipe so that they are touching the bottom enough to prevent swing., but without a lot of sag The best part is, they easily roll out of the way for mowing. The pipe protects the bags from most weather and a lot of the sun effects. Next time I'm there I'll get a picture for you.


----------



## e35shooter (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

e35shooter said:


> At our club we got some LARGE corrugated plastic drain pipe from an industrial pipe company in our area. It was ends from a custom order, around 42" in diameter and about 24" wide. We used screwed large hooks on top to hang the bags in the pipe so that they are touching the bottom enough to prevent swing., but without a lot of sag The best part is, they easily roll out of the way for mowing. The pipe protects the bags from most weather and a lot of the sun effects. Next time I'm there I'll get a picture for you.


Would like to see that also.


----------



## Yakfisher24 (Jan 17, 2019)

Find one of those yard/porch swings with an awning above it someone is selling throwing out, or you can buy a new one as cheap as $70. Take the swing off and hang a bag or throw your box framed target under it. Dual purpose and the wife will like it too! Win win.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Mine doesn’t have a roof but the round treated posts look better than the plain square ones, IMO. Wouldn’t be hard to add a roof to this thing if one wanted to.

I just don’t leave my target out.

I like the idea of a Rubbermaid shed as well.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

This might give you some ideas:


----------



## Erat08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Tagged.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Fantastic set up, much talent and thought on your part. Thanks for sharing. I learned a lot and will make a couple of changes in my set up shown above.


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

Amazing idea


----------



## glock3540 (Aug 9, 2009)

some great ideas


----------

